# Old Amp



## jamie_southga (Mar 14, 2014)

Question #1 - I bought a used amp and the cover is in pretty rough shape cosmetically. Can I paint it? If so, what kind of paint should I use.

Question #2 - The power terminals and speaker output terminals looked a little corroded, how do I clean them up?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, paint is not going to hurt it. Just cover the vent holes with tape, you dont want to spray the inside. I would use paint and primer in one spray for engines. Its a high temp coating. I'd hit the terminals with an old toothbrush.


----------



## jamie_southga (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll give it a try. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

